# Lower back problem?(can't find a answer lol)



## Greedy (Feb 23, 2015)

So I have this lower back problem...When I squat or deadlift or just bend over repeatedly I know its not a "pump" but the muscles down there feel swollen and I have to put my hands on the spot and stretch out to relief some of the pressure but its not a sharp pain or anything it just gets a really swollen feeling but that doesn't stop me from stopping my workout its just annoying.

It used to be worse when i would do regular crunches or leglifts I would get bad lower back pains but I think deadlifting really helped strengthen my back but now its just the swollen feeling. 

And I feel like my lower back curves in abit more than normal if I were to stand with my regular posture but its not an exaggerated curve so its not all weird looking. 

Anyone have a sort of idea whats wrong? Maybe compressed? Muscle problem?


----------



## PELLETHEAD (Feb 23, 2015)

I would try a total emersion ice bath before I tried anything else. They are not fun, but if you are swollen, this will be a way to eliminate that thought. Do you have a yoga mat and foam roller? That would be my next move if seeking self therapy. Good luck!


----------



## Greedy (Feb 23, 2015)

PELLETHEAD said:


> I would try a total emersion ice bath before I tried anything else. They are not fun, but if you are swollen, this will be a way to eliminate that thought. Do you have a yoga mat and foam roller? That would be my next move if seeking self therapy. Good luck!


Yeah I have both, tbh I was going to use them tonight aswell. The swelling goes away very shortly its just the discomfort while trying to lift is the problem. makes me lose a few sets and have me sit around for an extra min or two.


----------



## OverR8DNatty (Feb 24, 2015)

Tight hip flexors come to mind, especially when you mention what's going on with your hips when standing normal.  Tight hip flexors will lead to "butt wink" at the bottom, or posterior tilt.  Address exercises and warm ups that target your tight areas, then address form.


----------



## Greedy (Feb 24, 2015)

OverR8DNatty said:


> Tight hip flexors come to mind, especially when you mention what's going on with your hips when standing normal.  Tight hip flexors will lead to "butt wink" at the bottom, or posterior tilt.  Address exercises and warm ups that target your tight areas, then address form.


Thanks bud that honestly has to be it because I sit down ALOT.(nerd) I'll give it a try!


----------



## OverR8DNatty (Feb 25, 2015)

Greedy said:


> Thanks bud that honestly has to be it because I sit down ALOT.(nerd) I'll give it a try!



Sitting for long periods of time also leads to psoas tightness and weakness.  Look up release techniques/stretches for that, as well as hip flexor stretches.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 31, 2015)

Greedy,

Where exactly do you feel the pain?  Is it more toward the hips or lower back or down to the tailbone?  All of these are signs of a potential different issue, but swelling is swelling or so I am told.  Nsaids like Ibuprophen are always recommended for swelling and generally lower back pain.  You may want to try a TENS unit if you have one as well.  If you start to get numbness or tingling down the legs then other things can help.  I work in a clinic which treats back pain, but I'm in admin. I do have severe lower back pain at times and Ibuprophen, stretching and chiropractic with a TENS unit afterward help me as much as anything.  That is if I won't take time off which is always suggested.


----------



## Usealittle (Apr 4, 2015)

Use the ghr machine and hang your legs off the padded end (get in machine backword, hands go where the feet should be) get in face down. then let your legs hang and rotate hips and legs up slowly. For a 5-8 count go for sets of 3... Do not go faster then a 5 count, doing so will lead to the larger muscles takin over and not working the small muscles that need the work.

this isn't about weight or reps. Slow controlled reps will help fix the problems do 2sets of 3reps and that's it... Done correctly this will be all you will want to do.


----------



## Greedy (Apr 4, 2015)

Bareback said:


> Greedy,
> 
> Where exactly do you feel the pain?  Is it more toward the hips or lower back or down to the tailbone?  All of these are signs of a potential different issue, but swelling is swelling or so I am told.  Nsaids like Ibuprophen are always recommended for swelling and generally lower back pain.  You may want to try a TENS unit if you have one as well.  If you start to get numbness or tingling down the legs then other things can help.  I work in a clinic which treats back pain, but I'm in admin. I do have severe lower back pain at times and Ibuprophen, stretching and chiropractic with a TENS unit afterward help me as much as anything.  That is if I won't take time off which is always suggested.


Ah its in the lower back like abit above the bootycrack so basically the lowest part? 


Usealittle said:


> Use the ghr machine and hang your legs off the padded end (get in machine backword, hands go where the feet should be) get in face down. then let your legs hang and rotate hips and legs up slowly. For a 5-8 count go for sets of 3... Do not go faster then a 5 count, doing so will lead to the larger muscles takin over and not working the small muscles that need the work.
> 
> this isn't about weight or reps. Slow controlled reps will help fix the problems do 2sets of 3reps and that's it... Done correctly this will be all you will want to do.


Thanks for the tip I'll give it a try forsure like sometimes I can't fully bend cos it feels like my lower back will like concave and snap lol.


----------



## Usealittle (Apr 4, 2015)

^^^ don't do them before or after your workin back or legs wait till things are feelin good then give the back a little Attention this the movements.


----------



## stockpott01 (Jul 11, 2015)

Greedy said:


> So I have this lower back problem...When I squat or deadlift or just bend over repeatedly I know its not a "pump" but the muscles down there feel swollen and I have to put my hands on the spot and stretch out to relief some of the pressure but its not a sharp pain or anything it just gets a really swollen feeling but that doesn't stop me from stopping my workout its just annoying.
> 
> It used to be worse when i would do regular crunches or leglifts I would get bad lower back pains but I think deadlifting really helped strengthen my back but now its just the swollen feeling.
> 
> ...


I had same problem ... I was told my ass was week and needed to focus on glutes. While working on glutes I also was stretching abductors hip flexors and glutes... Worked very for me.


----------

